# what a deal on yard stuff...



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I went to Menards because they have 60 lbs. concrete mix for only $2.49! NEVER, I mean never go there without wandering out back to the Bargain bin! I found great deals on metal, lumber, etc. Here is a pic of what I pick up today.








10 bags of concrete mix, broken bags
8 bags of landscape sand for patio pavers etc.
7 bags of various kinds of sand, from play sand to crap sand used for weight in the winter
9 bags of pea gravel
4 bags of "mountain blend"
1 sack of just plain gravel
1 bag of bright red volcano rocks
and a partridge in a pear tree...
TOTAL?
$16


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a deal! 

-Brian


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

....and it appears they put them on by lift-truck? So no labor on loading from you maybe? Yes, such a deal. 

If the pallets are not in bad shape, you can put them on CL (they go for around $1 each here) and maybe even come out better on the deal!


----------



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

Great deal catch, wish we could come across a deal like that here.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

YES, ol' boy loaded it all, they know me pretty well there. hehe I use the pallets to stack the stuff on outside. Concrete inside... 
I love that place, they are ALWAYS, MUCH CHEAPER than Lowe's or Home DePot


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have two 30 Gal Plastic garbage cans of Motar/stucco Mix that were broken bags from Home Depot. That comes in handy when making mountians.


----------

